# A boy's Questions



## rmb (Nov 9, 2004)

*A boy\'s Questions*

My boys is nine years old. He has recently become intested in asking questions of heaven,sin, why do I feel guilty, and other spiritual questions. I found as I began to answer these questions it was in non reformed concepts . I suprised myself most of all. So I had to think of the best way of expressing to a nine year old, my more reformed viewpoint. Any of you had a similar experience, and how did you proceed.

[Edited on 11/9/2004 by fredtgreco]


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 9, 2004)

First off you should take a look at our very own Matt's online children's book.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/TheCage/TheCageMainPage.htm


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 9, 2004)

Matt has an excellent childrens book entitled "The Cage". Go here to view it:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/TheCage/TheCage1.htm


----------



## tdowns (Nov 9, 2004)

*Printing the Cage.*

Mathew, I read your kid's book, I think it's great. 
Have you found a publisher yet? If not here is an option. Although I'm not a children's book publisher, my partner and I have self published a couple of books. One is a read-along comic book used by the schools to educate about the dangers of drugs and tobacco. The other is a tip book that we helped publish for my dad _MegaMel_. It is a mini-book, meaning it is pocket size. Might be an option for you. Prices are not to bad. If you're looking to self-publish, check out Brennerprinting.com for prices. You can also e-mail me if you have any questions. [email protected]

I could put it into proper format on Quarx for you if you needed that (for free), but they also have those services at Brenner, going by what you have, you could probably just send them all dig info, and for a fee they would set it up.
The big price break comes at 3000 books. They would be paper back, but full color cover and back, black and white inside. They do a great job for us.

FYI


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 9, 2004)

Ha Scott, my post beat yours by a minute.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 9, 2004)

I had an excellent conversation one day in the minivan with my boys (6 and 5 at the time) about Peter's sermon in Acts 2:23, where he talks of God purpose and the wickedness of those who killed Jesus.

I find that children are able better than adults to accept "apparent contradictions". Just be honest and plain.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Ha Scott, my post beat yours by a minute.



Bob,
My hyperlink was more accurate.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 9, 2004)

Your hyperlink was more accurate only at first glance. I wanted him to get Matthew's own intro to the story.

(And don't go accusing me of suffering from 'hyperlink envy'.)

I tip my sherry to your more expediant hyperlink.


----------



## Thomas (Apr 14, 2005)

In our Church we do not have a seperate place of worship for the children.
Our worship last for an hour then we study from our confession for an hour and have question and answer's after. I think people would be really surprised at how much children are able to understand. Mine are ten and twelve and they have no problem understanding. Just be honest, too many parent's today will teach their kids fluff and leave out what's really important.


----------



## Robin (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thomas_
> In our Church we do not have a seperate place of worship for the children.
> Our worship last for an hour then we study from our confession for an hour and have question and answer's after. I think people would be really surprised at how much children are able to understand. Mine are ten and twelve and they have no problem understanding. Just be honest, too many parent's today will teach their kids fluff and leave out what's really important.



Our church is the same as Tom's...I'm always amazed and humbled at the kids grasp of doctrine!

Here is a link for the Heidelberg Catechism:

http://store.yahoo.com/wtsbooks/0875525512.html

In the olden days, kids as young as 6-9 would have the Heidelberg memorized! (Yikes - I'm toast!)

Matt's book is great, too. (Out of the mouths of babes.....)



Robin


----------



## Redeemed (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rmb_
> My boys is nine years old. He has recently become intested in asking questions of heaven,sin, why do I feel guilty, and other spiritual questions. I found as I began to answer these questions it was in non reformed concepts . I suprised myself most of all. So I had to think of the best way of expressing to a nine year old, my more reformed viewpoint. Any of you had a similar experience, and how did you proceed.
> 
> [Edited on 11/9/2004 by fredtgreco]



I recommend catechizing your son. Its a very simple way to open him up to doctrinal precepts or rather to build a biblical blueprint for his thinking.
I also recommend the children's book version of Pilgrim's Progress called Dangerous Journey.


----------

